# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Κάναμε προόδους!!!

## katerina1979

Γεια σας παιδιά!!! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη σήμερα γιατί χθες το lovebirdάκι μου έκανε προόδους!! Μην φανταστείτε κάτι το φοβερό αλλά είμαστε σε σχετικά καλό δρόμο. Χθες λοιπόν το απόγευμα, όταν γύρισα από τη δουλειά κατά τις 5, είπα να δοκιμάσω πάλι να του βάλω λίγη μπανάνα λιωμένη στο ειδικό μπολάκι που του έχω για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Έλιωσα λοιπόν την μπανάνα, του την ανακάτεψα με λίγα από τα σποράκια του και από πάνω έβαλα κεχρί σε σπόρους που έχω σε σακουλάκι. Αυτή τη φορά όμως αφαίρεσα εντελώς από το κλουβί τις ταϊστρες με τα σπόρια κι άφησα μόνο το μπολ. Πήγα και ξάπλωσα καθότι ήμουν πτώμα και το απόγευμα έκατσα δίπλα του και το παρατηρούσα.
Αυτό κάποια στιγμή πείνασε και πήγε εκεί που συνήθως είναι οι ταϊστρες αλλά δεν βρήκε τίποτα!  :winky:  Κούναγε το κεφαλάκι του δεξιά αριστερά και με κοίταζε σαν να λέει "που πήγε το φαγάκι μου???". Μετά από λίγο είδε το μπολ (το είχα βάλει δίπλα στο κλαδί που συνήθως κάθεται) και πήγε και έχωσε μέσα το μουτράκι του και έφαγε!!! :Happy0065:  :Jumping0046: 

Βέβαια δεν τρελάθηκε στο φαϊ, πήγε κάνα 2 φορές μόνο αλλά εγώ παρόλα αυτά είμαι πανευτυχής!! Είχε και τρελά κέφια, έκανε συνέχεια κούνια και ακροβατικά στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού!! Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω και σήμερα, λέω να του βάλω πεπονάκι μήπως του αρέσει καλύτερα.

Είμαι μια υπερήφανη παπαγαλομάνα!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

θα σου προτινα να μην βγαζης τις ταιστρες με τα σπορια που του παρεχεις γιατι οπως λες πεινασε και πηγε στο μπολ που του εβαλες εσυ και δεν πηγε με τιν θελιση του,αν θες να κανετε πραγματικη προοδω ,θα βρης στο εμποριο κεχρι σε κλαδακι η αλιος ματσουνι το λενε ειναι σε στιλ στικ  το λετρεβουν σχεδον ολα τα παπαγαλακια  και εξω απο τα καγελα θα κανεις προσπαθιες να τσιμπιση(με αργες κινισης παντα!), ειναι δισκολο να σε εμπιστευτη αλλα μολης το δαγκοση θα ειναι ποιο ευκολα τα πραγματα τιν επομενη φορα!!!και θα δης που θα παρης τιν δυπλασια χαρα απο τορα!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Ηρακλή το κεχρί του το έβαλα για καμουφλάζ της μπανάνας. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει σε αυτό το φόρουμ και σε άλλα ότι μπορείς να καμουφλάρεις το φρούτο που δεν τρώνε με κάτι που τους αρέσει, για να το φάνε ευκολότερα. Τώρα όσο για τις ταϊστρες δεν ήξερα ότι είναι κακό να τις βγάλω για λίγες ώρες...κάποιος εδώ μου είχε πει ότι το κάνει αυτό στο παπαγαλάκι του τα πρωινά και ότι έχει αποτέλεσμα. Άλλωστε σκέφτηκα ότι και ένα μωρό αν έχεις και θέλεις να τρώει διάφορες τροφές προσπαθείς να μην έχει μπροστά του αυτά που του αρέσουν για να πειστεί να φάει και από τα άλλα. Κάπως έτσι δεν γίνεται και με τα παπαγαλάκια; 
Λάθος το σκέφτηκα;;;

----------


## katerina1979

Ο Δημήτρης (Mitsman) κάνει αυτό με τις ταϊστρες με τα καναρίνια του...και έχει αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Marilenaki

Κατερίνα πόση ώρα το είχες χωρις τις ταϊστρες του? εγω προσωπικά δεν θα το έκανα αυτο με τα παπαγαλακια μου και το θεωρώ λαθος να στερεις την  τροφή του για καποια ώρα για να το αναγκασεις οποσδηποτε να δοκιμασει αυτο που θες. Τα παπαγαλακια ειναι πολυ πεισματαρικα και πρεπει να δουλεψεις μαζι του για να μαθει να τρωει σωστα, οχι ομως με το ζορι. 
αυτο που κανω εγω σε καινουρια πουλια που δεν εχουν ιδεα απο φρουτα (και δεν ειναι μωρα, γιατι αλλιως θα ηταν πιο ευκολα) ειναι μεσω παιχνιδιου ή ή περιεργειας. 
αν ειναι με αλλα μαζι:
-το βαζω με αλλα πουλια που τρωνε φρουτα για να δει και να ζηλεψει.

αν ειναι μονο του σε φαση καραντινας:
-εχω ενα συγκεκριμενο μπολ που βαζω τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα και του το σερβιρω καθε μερα την ιδια ωρα και μετα απο καποιο διαστημα το αφερω. 
-βλεπω τι του αρεσει περισσοτερο απο την τροφη του και το ανακατεύω με τα φρουτα, συνηθως ειναι ο ηλιοσπορος. επισης μπορεις να παιξεις με το φαγητο του σαν παιχνιδι. βαλε ενα κομματακι μηλο πανω στο αγαπημενο του παιχνιδι ή φτιαξε ενα ξυλινο σουβλακι  απο κομματακια με φρουτα. οι παπαγαλοι ειναι περιεργα πουλια και τα δικα μου μπαινουν παντα στο πειρασμο να τα επεξεργαστουν. 
μπορει να μην δοκιμασει συντομα αλλα ο επιμενων νικα και πρεπει να εχεις πιο πολυ επιμονη απο το μικρο σου για να τα καταφερεις να τρωει σωστα.

----------


## mitsman

Χαιρομαι πολυ για την προοδο σας.... Μπραβοοοο!!!
Οι ταιστρες αφαιρουνται για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα οχι μονο για να πεινασει και να φαει... αλλα και για να ειναι το μονο που θα εχει σαν επιλογη...
Δεν βασανιζουμε τα πουλακια μας... απλα ειναι σαν τα μωρα που λενε δεν μ'αρεσει ο αρακας και δεν εχουν δοκιμασει ποτε στην ζωη τους....
Ετσι λοιπον και εμεις του δινουμε την επιλογη να φαει κατι που ισως να του αρεσει και δεν το ξερει... ψαξε τι του αρεσει περισσοτερο!
Συνεχισε την προσπαθεια και παρα πολυ συντομα θα εχεις αυτο που θες!!!

----------


## katerina1979

> Χαιρομαι πολυ για την προοδο σας.... Μπραβοοοο!!!
> ... απλα ειναι σαν τα μωρα που λενε δεν μ'αρεσει ο αρακας και δεν εχουν δοκιμασει ποτε στην ζωη τους....


Κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ. Οι υπόλοιποι όμως διαφωνούν :sad:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το ιδιο κανω και εγω καθως καποια πραγματα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τα φαει το πουλι.

Εγω ανακατευω την αυγοτροφη με σπορακια. Στην αρχη διαλεγε τα σπορακια και αγνοουσε την αυγοτροφη.

Τωρα εχει αρχισει να τσιμπολογαει και την τροφη...

----------


## katerina1979

> Κατερίνα πόση ώρα το είχες χωρις τις ταϊστρες του?


Του τις έβγαλα στις 5.30 και τις ξαναέβαλα αφού είχε φάει από το φρούτο στις 8.00. Ούτως ή άλλως το πετάω το μείγμα το πολύ σε 4 ώρες για να μην χαλάσει.





> -βλεπω τι του αρεσει περισσοτερο απο την τροφη του και το ανακατεύω με τα φρουτα, συνηθως ειναι ο ηλιοσπορος.


Ηλιόσπορο από που παίρνεις και σε τι μορφή; Το κεχρί σε σπόρους που έχω δεν κάνει την ίδια δουλειά;




> φτιαξε ενα ξυλινο σουβλακι  απο κομματακια με φρουτα.


Το ξύλινο σουβλάκι είναι ας πούμε το καλαμάκι που τρώμε εμείς; Το δένεις από το κλουβί με κάποια κλωστή; Δεν είναι επικίνδυνο να τρυπηθεί το πουλί; 




> οι παπαγαλοι ειναι περιεργα πουλια και τα δικα μου μπαινουν παντα στο πειρασμο να τα επεξεργαστουν.


Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το δικό μου όταν έχει την εύκολη λύση του συσκευασμένου φαγητού δεν έχει καμία περιέργεια να δοκιμάσει κάτι καινούριο...Θα το προσπαθήσω όμως και βλέπουμε.

----------


## katerina1979

Από ότι βλέπω οι απόψεις διίστανται!! :Anim 59:

----------


## Marilenaki

2:30 ώρες για μενα ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλο διαστημα χωρις το φαγητο του....

τον ηλιοσπορο τον περνω απο την συσκευασμενη τροφη που του περνω. εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν τους αλλαζω την τροφη τα πρωτα που τσιμπολογανε ειναι αυτα. και το κεχρι σε τσαμπι ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα τους αλα πιο πολυ για παιχνιδι! Παρατήρησε το δικο σου παπαγαλακι οταν του βαζεις φαγητο που επικεντρώνει την προσοχη του. επισης μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και αλλες γευσεις περα απο το μιγμα σπορων που μπορει να το θεωρησει σαν λιχουδια. Τα δικα μου τρελενονται επισης για κουκουναροψιχα ή καρυδι που δεν το εχει το μιγμα σπορων, αλλα προσεξε να εχεις παντα μετρο στους ξηρους καρπους που χρησιμοποιείς. 
στο ξυλινο σουβλακι αφαιρω το μυτερο μερος του και το τοποθετω ή πανω στο μπολ ή πανω στο αγαπημενο του παιχνιδι αλλα παντα την συγκεκριμενη ωρα που βαζω το φρουτο του. στην αρχη θελω να του προξενησω το ενδιαφερον, ακομα και να μην φαει αλλα να παιξει με το φαγητο του ειναι πολυ συμαντικο βημα γιατι κανει τις πρωτες δοκιμες. 
για να κινησεις την περιεργεια του παπαγαλου σου και να φαει θελει υπομονη και επιμονη και να μην απογοητευεσαι με το αποτελεσμα. μην μενεις μονο στη συσκευασμενη τροφη και σκεψου ιδεες και παιχνιδια με το φαγητο του που μπορει να δελεαστει και να κανει την κινηση να παιξει μαζι του!

----------


## mitsman

Και εγω θεωρω οτι δεν πρεπει να αφαιρουμε την τροφη για πανω απο μια ωρα! Το πολυ 2!!!Εγω καπου ενδιαμεσα ειμαι, στα καναρινακια μου...
Οι αποψεις μπορει να ειναι διαφορετικες... επειδη εγω ομως ειμαι ασχετος απο παπαγαλακια και το Μαριλενακι μας ειναι πραγματικα ΔΑΣΚΑΛΑ!!!!
Εγω προσωπικα θα την ακουγα!!!!

----------


## katerina1979

> τον ηλιοσπορο τον περνω απο την συσκευασμενη τροφη που του περνω. εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν τους αλλαζω την τροφη τα πρωτα που τσιμπολογανε ειναι αυτα.


Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Ελπίζω να μην σε κουράζω: πως ξεδιαλέγεις του ηλιόσπορους από το σύνολο της τροφής; Σαν δουλειά για φυλακισμένους μου ακούγεται αυτό!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Κατερινα σε ενα μπολακι με φρουτοσαλατα δεν θα βαλεις ενα κιλο ηλιοσπορο γιατι θα φαει μονο τον ηλιοσπορο και θα αγνοησει τα υπολοιπα. ολα με μετρο τα βαζεις.

----------


## zack27

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τη Μαριλενα!!!!καλο θα ειναι να μην αφαιρεις η τροφη του αλλα με διαφορα κολπακια και πολυ υπομονη να το κανεις να δοκιμασει!!!ειναι πολυ ζηλιαρικα και περιεργα πλασματακια...οποτε σιγα σιγα αν μπορεσεις να τηρεις ενα προγραμμα θα δοκιμασει και με το καιρο θα αρχισεις να καταλαβαινεις τι του αρεσει και τι οχι!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Kατερινα συγνομη αν σου φανικα επιθετικος αλλα και εγω εχω τιν ιδια γνομη με τιν μαριλενα οτι δεν πρεπει να βγαζουμε πανο απο 1 ωρα τιν τροφη (εγω ποτε δεν τιν εβγαλα και ουτε θα τιν βγαλω ποτε).δεν ειχα  καταλαβα οτι θες να αρχισεις να του δινεις φρουτα... θα σου ελεγα να του βαλης ενα κενουριο μπολ/ταιστρα (καταπροτιμηση ριχη) και να του βαλης για 1-2 μερες τροφη κανονικη και μετα μολης συνηθηση να του τα ανακατεβεις με διαφορα φρουτακια  :winky:   (εγω ετσι εκανα και τωρα τρονε σχεδον οτι τους βαζω απο φρουτα!!! :winky:

----------


## katerina1979

Ηρακλή δεν ήσουν καθόλου επιθετικός!!! Σε ευχαριστώ κι εσένα και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά για τις συμβουλές σας!!!

----------


## katerina1979

> θα σου ελεγα να του βαλης ενα κενουριο μπολ/ταιστρα (καταπροτιμηση ριχη) και να του βαλης για 1-2 μερες τροφη κανονικη και μετα μολης συνηθηση να του τα ανακατεβεις με διαφορα φρουτακια


Όταν λες καινούριο εννοείς να το έχω μέσα και να έχω βγάλει τις άλλες ταϊστρες (έχω 2 μέσα) ή να υπάρχουν κι αυτές μέσα στο κλουβί;

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μαζι με τις 2 μεσα που εχεις, για να σου δοσο να καταλαβεις εγω ειχα τις 2 ταιστρες τις βασικες και το νερο φυσικα , με τα φρουτα δεν τα πηγεναμε καλα και ετσι εβαλα και μια πιο ρυχη ταιστρα οπου για να την συνηθηση εβαζα 1-2 μερες σπορους,μολης τιν συνηθησε ανακατεβα μαζι με τους σπορους και διαφορα φρουτα και μερα με τιν μερα ελατονα τους σπορους και καπια στιγμη η ταιστρα εγινε ταιστρα φρουτον και λαχανικον!!!και να φανταστις οποτε δεν του βαζω φρουτα και η ταιστρα ειναι αδεια  τιν βγαζη απο τα καγελα και τιν πεταει κατο στο κλουβι για να το δω και να του βαλω φρουτα :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είναι λάθος να εκπαιδεύουμε ένα παπαγάλο με στέρηση τροφής.Ουσιαστικά το στρεσάρεις και το στεναχωρείς για κάτι που το θεωρεί δεδομένο,όχι μόνο για τροφή αλλά και σε ότι θέλουμε να του μάθουμε.Επιμονή,παρατήρηση και υπομονή.Ξέρω ότι το έκανες με καλή πρόθεση και όχι να στεναχωρήσεις το μικρό σου αλλά γιατί το αγαπάς.

----------


## katerina1979

> Μαζι με τις 2 μεσα που εχεις, για να σου δοσο να καταλαβεις εγω ειχα τις 2 ταιστρες τις βασικες και το νερο φυσικα , με τα φρουτα δεν τα πηγεναμε καλα και ετσι εβαλα και μια πιο ρυχη ταιστρα οπου για να την συνηθηση εβαζα 1-2 μερες σπορους,μολης τιν συνηθησε ανακατεβα μαζι με τους σπορους και διαφορα φρουτα και μερα με τιν μερα ελατονα τους σπορους και καπια στιγμη η ταιστρα εγινε ταιστρα φρουτον και λαχανικον!!!και να φανταστις οποτε δεν του βαζω φρουτα και η ταιστρα ειναι αδεια τιν βγαζη απο τα καγελα και τιν πεταει κατο στο κλουβι για να το δω και να του βαλω φρουτα


 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηρακλή!!Θα το δοκιμάσω από σήμερα κιόλας!!!

----------


## mitsman

> Είναι λάθος να εκπαιδεύουμε ένα παπαγάλο με στέρηση τροφής.Ουσιαστικά το στρεσάρεις και το στεναχωρείς για κάτι που το θεωρεί δεδομένο,όχι μόνο για τροφή αλλά και σε ότι θέλουμε να του μάθουμε.Επιμονή,παρατήρηση και υπομονή.Ξέρω ότι το έκανες με καλή πρόθεση και όχι να στεναχωρήσεις το μικρό σου αλλά γιατί το αγαπάς.



Δεν φταιει η Κατερινα, σε αλλο θεμα της ειπα οτι το κανω εγω και δεν εφερε κανεις αντιρηση εκει....
Αναλαμβανω λοιπον την ευθυνη του λαθους...
Δεν προκειται παντως για εκπαιδευση ουτε για καποια ταλαιπωρια του πουλιου οταν μιλαμε για μια ωρα....
Εγω προσωπικα το εκανα στα καναρινακια μου και θα συνεχισω να το κανω οποτε χρειαζεται.... γιατι εχω το αποτελεσμα που θελω, οχι για εμενα αλλα για το καλο των μικρων μου φιλων!
Εξαλλου και παλι του προσφερουμε μειγμα τροφης αλλα μαζι με το φρουυτο- αυγοτροφη.. οποτε δεν του στερουμε την τροφη του.. απλα το αναγκαζουμε να δοκιμασει  *ΚΑΙ* το φρουτο- αυγοτροφη η οτι αλλο θελουμε!

----------


## katerina1979

Λοιπόν, χθες έκανα αυτό που μου είπε ο Ηρακλής. Έβαλα μια ρηχή ταϊστρα με τα σπόρια που τρώει κοντά στο κλαδί που συνήθως κάθεται. Φάνηκε να την συνήθισε αμέσως γιατί πήγαινε και έτρωγε συνέχεια από εκεί (μάλλον του άρεσε καλύτερα από τις άλλες γιατί βρίσκεται σε ύψος). Η απορία μου είναι η εξής: ενώ έτρωγε από εκεί συνέχεια (και σήμερα το πρωί τον παρατήρησα πριν φύγω για δουλειά), παράλληλα προσπαθούσε και να τη ρίξει κάτω!! Το έκανε αυτό και χθες και σήμερα. Το κάνει για παιχνίδι ή τον ενοχλεί κάτι; Αν όμως τον ενοχλεί γιατί τρώει από εκεί; Δεν φαίνεται να τη φοβάται.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Και εμενα το κανουνε αυτο τα κοκατιλ μου  κατερινα ποιο πολοι πηστευω οτι το βρισκουν σαν παιχνιδι.. ιδικα τα lovebird που ειναι και ποιο παιχνιδιαρικα... δοκιμασε τις επομενες μερες να του ανακατεψης τιν ταιστρα αυτι με φρουτα πιστευω θα τα καταφερεις μαφου του αρεσει να τροι απο εκει περισσοτερο

----------


## katerina1979

Λοιπόν παιδιά η πρώτη προσπάθεια ήταν άκαρπη! Χθες του έβαλα στην καινούρια ταϊστρα λίγα μικρά κομματάκια πεπόνι και έβαλα κι από πάνω σποράκια. Το παρακολουθούσα το απόγευμα και είδα ότι έτρωγε μόνο από τις παλιές ταϊστρες. Αυτήν την πλησίασε, την κοίταζε αλλά δεν την ακουμπούσε. Μόνο που έπαιζε μαζί της προσπαθώντας πάλι να την ρίξει. Είναι παμπόνηρο το άτιμο!!!

Τι να πω, θα ξαναδοκιμάσω και σήμερα και τις επόμενες μέρες και βλέπουμε...Το κακό είναι ότι το παπαγαλάκι 1 1/2 μήνα που το έχω δεν έχει βάλει μέσα του ούτε φρούτα ούτε λαχανικά. Τρώει μόνο σπόρια. Θα μου πείτε βέβαια, κάνε υπομονή, αλλά για πόσο καιρό θα μένει χωρίς τις απαραίτητες βιταμίνες;

----------


## demis

Επειδη εχουν περασει αρκετα lovebirds απο το χερι μου ξερω οτι ειναι αρκετα ζηλιαρικα, Οποτε θα βοηθισει αν του βαλεις ενα κομματακι φρουτο στο αγαπημενο του σημειο στο κλουβι κ εκεινη την ωρα τρως κ συ ενα κομματι απο το ιδιο φρουτο μπροστα του. Αν Το κανεις αυτο πιστευω θα πετυχει οπως σε εμενα αλλα δεν σου εγγυομαι πως θα το φαει μπροστα σου εκεινη τη στιγμη. Μπορει να χρειαστει να το κανεισ συχνα αυτο! κ γενικα καθε φορα που του βαζεις φρουτο θα πρεπει να ειναι κρεμασμενο στο σημειο που το πουλακι καθεται συνηθως κ οχι οπου ναναι.

----------


## katerina1979

Θεμιστοκλή το είχα κάνει αυτό με καρότο. Του είχα βάλει ένα μπαστουνάκι εκεί που συνήθως κάθεται και το υπόλοιπο το έτρωγα μπροστά του. Από όσο κατάλαβα δεν το άγγιξε! Λες επειδή δεν ήταν τριμμένο; Ουφφφ, αυτό το πουλί είναι ανεπίδεκτο  :Sad0064:  :: !!!
Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω. Αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα του έχω όπως λες ολόκληρο κομμάτι, όχι καλυμμένο με σποράκια. Σωστά;

----------


## demis

Εγω παντα  τα βαζω ολοκληρα δεν εχω δοκιμασει  να πολτοποιησω κατι για ν το δωσω στα πουλια μου. Απλα εκανα αυτο που σου ειπα κ του εβαζα καθε μερα μεχρι να το δοκιμασει κ καποια μερα  τα καταφεραμε. Απλα πρεπει πρωτα να εμπιστευετει κ το κλουβι πληρως για να τρωει κατι καινουργιο που δεν εχει ξαναδει. Μην απελπιζεσαι δεν ειναι μονο το δικο σου πουλακι ετσι, ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο αυτο που κανει γιατι στο πετσοπ δεν εχει ξαναδει κατι  τετειο παρα μονο σπορους.

----------


## Marilenaki

Θεμιστοκλη αυτο εγω το κανω στα ημερα πουλια για να ζηλεψουν και να δοκιμασουν στα αγρια δεν το εχω καταφερει ποτε. επισης και εγω δεν τα πολτοποιω, αναλογα τι φρουτο ή λαχανικο τους βαζω το κοβω σε μικρα ή μεγαλακ κομματακια. πολτοποιω φρουτα μονο αν θελω να φτιαξω ενα πατε για τα νεαρα πουλακια με διαφορα μεσα οπου πεφτουν κυριολεκτικα με τα μουτρα!

----------


## katerina1979

Μαριλένα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι (ή όποιος άλλος ξέρει); Μπορείς να μου πεις που μπορώ να βρώ κεχρί σε τσαμπί; Πήγα στο πετσοπ στην Αθηνάς (νομίζω ένα είναι) και δεν έχει γιατί η εταιρία κλείνει για καλοκαίρι και δεν θα τους φέρουν άμεσα. Πήγα και σε ένα άλλο στη γειτονιά μου στο Χαλάνδρι αλλά αυτή δεν είχε ιδέα τι εννοούσα, κι εκτός αυτού μου είπε ότι το κεχρί κάνει κακό στα παπαγαλάκια και μπορεί να τα σκοτώσει!!!! Είναι αυτό δυνατόν;;;;
 :Confused0007:   :Confused0006: 

Η Αθήνα δεν έχει άλλο πετσοπ μεγάλο εκτός από αυτό στην Αθηνάς;

----------


## zack27

> Μαριλένα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι (ή όποιος άλλος ξέρει); Μπορείς να μου πεις που μπορώ να βρώ κεχρί σε τσαμπί; Πήγα στο πετσοπ στην Αθηνάς (νομίζω ένα είναι) και δεν έχει γιατί η εταιρία κλείνει για καλοκαίρι και δεν θα τους φέρουν άμεσα. Πήγα και σε ένα άλλο στη γειτονιά μου στο Χαλάνδρι αλλά αυτή δεν είχε ιδέα τι εννοούσα, κι εκτός αυτού μου είπε ότι το κεχρί κάνει κακό στα παπαγαλάκια και μπορεί να τα σκοτώσει!!!! Είναι αυτό δυνατόν;;;;
>  
> 
> Η Αθήνα δεν έχει άλλο πετσοπ μεγάλο εκτός από αυτό στην Αθηνάς;



Πετ σοπ υπαρχουν κι αλλα κι αλλα εκει γυρω !!!σου στελλνω πμ

----------


## katerina1979

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ζάχο. Θα πάω αύριο μετά τη δουλειά. Αυτό που μου είπε η πετσοπού για το κεχρί ισχύει;

----------


## demis

εεεε? Κεχρι το κεχρι ιεναι η βασικη τροφη τους. ΜΕσα στη τροφη εχει πολλους σπορους αλλα το 80% ειναι κεχρι.

----------


## nuntius

*eννοείται πως δενννν ισχύει... εμένα μου έφερε άλλο μέλος-φίλη από εδώ κεχρί σε τσαμπί από πετ σοπ στα β.π. δεν ήθελα η κόρη μου να φάει πράγμα από βπ αλλά συμβιβάστηκα χαχαχαχαχ
*

----------


## katerina1979

> *eννοείται πως δενννν ισχύει... εμένα μου έφερε άλλο μέλος-φίλη από εδώ κεχρί σε τσαμπί από πετ σοπ στα β.π. δεν ήθελα η κόρη μου να φάει πράγμα από βπ αλλά συμβιβάστηκα χαχαχαχαχ
> *



Γιάννη αν δεν βρω στην Αθήνα θα μου πεις από ποιο στα ΒΠ σου το έφερε; Μένω Χαλάνδρι (βλέπεις είμαι κι εγώ μία ΒΠ !!) κι ίσως να με βολεύει.

----------


## nuntius

Aν δεν βρεις, στείλε μου πμ (εννοείται δεν έχω τίποτα με τα βπ, μια χαρά κορίτσια βγάζουν  :Stick Out Tongue:  )!!! περιμένω νέα σου!

----------


## zack27

Φυσικα και δεν ισχυει οπως σου ειπαν και τα παιδια!!!ισα ισα που τρελαινονται με αυτο και πολλες φορες οι ιδιοκτητες παπαγαλων το χρησιμοποιουν και στην εκπαιδευση τους!!!

----------


## nuntius

*kατερινάκι, δεν υπάρχει καλύτερος τρόπος να το δελεάσεις να φάει από το χέρι σου και να σε συνηθίσει, να σε εμπιστευτεί και σιγά σιγά να το αγγίξεις. γενικά δεν είναι πολλές οι εταιρείες που βγάζουν κεχρί σε τσαμπί γιατί όλες οι τροφές περιέχουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό. αλλά οι εταιρείες που το δίνουν, πουλάνε σαν τρελές... αλλά μην του δίνεις συνέχεια... να το βλέπει σαν λιχουδιά και αν το πετύχεις και σαν επιβράβευση-κίνητρο!!!
*

----------


## katerina1979

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!! Έχω ευχάριστα (σχετικά πάντα) νέα: χθες το απόγευμα του έβαλα λίγα κομματάκια καρπούζι και πεπόνι χωρίς να του βγάλω τις ταϊστρες και προς μεγάλη μου χαρά, μετά από αρκετή ώρα πήγε και δοκίμασε!! Δεν τρελάθηκε βέβαια στο φαϊ αλλά κάτι ήταν κι αυτό. Και ξαναπήγε πάλι για μια τσιμπιά το βραδάκι, λίγο πριν του το αφαιρέσω. Σήμερα σκέφτομαι να του βάλω το ίδια φρούτα αλλά σε καλαμάκι, να το δει σαν παιχνίδι.

Μαριλένα αν το δέσω το καλαμάκι με ένα σπάγκο στο κάγκελο που είναι κοντά στο κλαδί του είναι ok; Δεν θα του κάνει κακό ο σπάγκος φαντάζομαι;

----------


## Marilenaki

μπραβο!! αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο ξεκινημα!! οχι δεν θα του κανει κακο ο σπαγκος αρκει να μην ειναι βαμενος μπορεις και να το τοποθετησεις απλα χωρις να το δεσεις ή να βαλεις ενδιαμεσα στα φρουτα και διαφορα παιχνιδακια μικρα για να ασχοληθει μαζι του και να ενδιαφερθει.

----------


## katerina1979

Σε ευχαριστώ Μαριλένα. :Love0001: 

Όταν λες μικρά παιχνιδάκια, έχεις καμιά ιδέα γιατί δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ; 

Βέβαια να σου πω ότι πάνω στα φρούτα είχα και λίγα σποράκια...λες να τσίμπησε μόνο τα σποράκια και καθόλου το φρούτο  :Confused0013:  ;

----------


## Marilenaki

οτιδηποτε που μπορει να του κινησει το ενδιαφερον οχι τιποτα εξηδηκευμενο απλα πραγματα που εχει σπιτι σου κομματακια απο καλαμακια σε κομπο κορδελες κουδουνακια οτι θες! καλα εκανες και εβαλες και σπορακια αλλα μην βαλεις παρα πολλα ετσι ωστε να τα καλυψουν λιγα απλα και μονο για να τα δει.

----------


## katerina1979

Χθες του έβαλα το καλαμάκι με κομμάτια από καρπούζι, πεπόνι και βερύκοκο και στο ενδιάμεσο είχα βάλει κομμάτια από πλαστικά καλαμάκια. Το ακούμπησα πάνω στο μπολ για τα φρούτα που του έχω αλλά όσο ήμουν εκεί δεν έφαγε καθόλου. Κάποια στιγμή μου φάνηκε ότι έκανε μια τσιμπιά αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Ίσως επειδή ήταν μεγαλύτερα τα κομμάτια ή επειδή δεν του έβαλα καθόλου σποράκια...δεν ξέρω. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε.

----------


## katerina1979

Α να σας πω ότι τελικά βρήκα τσαμπί από κεχρί (Μαριλένα αυτό που μου είχες προτείνει) στην Αθηνάς!!! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη! Αλλά ρε παιδιά, πως το περνάτε μέσα από τα κάγκελα; Σ' εμένα δεν χωράει. Έτσι αναγκάστηκα να βάλω το χέρι μου μέσα κρατώντας το κεχρί σταθερά αλλά δεν πλησίαζε.

----------


## vagelis76

Παίρνεις το τσαμπί ,ανοίγεις τη πόρτα και περνάς τη λεπτή πλευρά έξω από τα κάγκελα και το στηρίζεις με ένα μανταλάκι .....απλό και πρακτικό.
Θα δεις αν του αρέσει και μετά θα το χρησιμοποιείς ως λιχουδιά.... Πρώτα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσει και να το θέλει,ίσως ποτέ πριν να μην είχε ξαναφάει κάτι τέτοιο.
Οι παπαγάλοι είναι πολύ διστακτικά πουλιά σε νέες τροφές και θέλουν χρόνο ώστε να δοκιμάσουν.

----------


## kaveiros

Κατερίνα σε 5 παπαγάλους το δοκίμασα το κεχρί, οι 3 κάνουν σαν τρελοί, τα άλλα 2...ούτε σημασία δε του δίνουν και μάλιστα αυτά τα 2 είναι ήμερα, τρώνε απο χέρι, πιάτο, κατσαρόλα... ότι τους προσφέρω...το εξαφανίζουν! Το κεχρί δε τους αρέσει. Πιστεύω να αρέσει στο μικρό σου και να το τσακίζει :Happy:

----------


## zack27

συνηθως τρελενονται για το κεχρι!!!ολοι οι παπαγαλοι που ειχ του εδιναν και καταλαβαινε!!!και τα μικρα μου τωρα επισης!!!υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις βεβαια!!!δοκιμασε αυτο που σου ο Βαγγελης!!!μολις δοκιμασει και δεις οτι του αρεσει τοτα σιγα σιγα αρχισε να το κρατας στο χερι σου με το χερι εξω απο το κλουβι και το τσαμπι μεσα για να ερθει να τσιμπαει σιγα σιγα!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας. Θα δοκιμάσω να του το βάλω σήμερα. Ελπίζω να το δοκιμάσει γιατί είναι αρκετά διστακτικό με οτιδήποτε καινούριο του βάζω στο κλουβι.

----------


## katerina1979

Λοιπόν έγινε μια μικρή πρόοδος!! Του έβαλα στο multi λίγο μαρούλι με μπρόκολο (τα πράσινα τα πλησιάζει περισσότερο) και από πάνω του έριξα λίγα σποράκια από αυτά που προτιμάει. Και μάλιστα αυτό το έκανα απόγευμα και πίστευα ότι θα ήταν μάταιο. Παρόλα αυτά όμως ο κύριος όχι μόνο πλησίασε αλλά έφαγε κιόλας!! Μεγάλη συγκίνηση!!!
Έφαγε βέβαια πρώτα τα σποράκια (άκουγα το κρατσ κρατσ) αλλά έφαγε σίγουρα και λίγη πρασινάδα. Ασχολήθηκε με το μείγμα πάνω από 10 λεπτά. Βέβαια δεν άδειασε το μπολ, το περισσότερο εκεί ήταν ότι το έβγαλα, αλλά ήταν και μπόλικο οπότε δεν τον παρεξηγώ κιόλας!  :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Δοκίμασε διάφορες μεθόδους μέχρι να καταλήξεις τι και πως του αρέσει !!!!
Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο Κατερίνα !

----------


## katerina1979

Βαγγέλη χθες το ξανάκανα και έφαγε πολύ παραπάνω. Καθόταν στο μπολάκι πάνω από 20 λεπτά και τον είδα να μασουλάει και τα φυλλαράκια από μαρούλι και σπανάκι!!! Τελικά ίσως να μην είναι τόσο του φρούτου αλλά πιο πολύ της πρασινάδας. Θα πάω σήμερα και στην αγορά της Αθήνας να δω μήπως βρω γλιστρίδα.

Ερώτηση: το μπρόκολο άπλυτο και ωμό στο ψυγείο πόσο κρατάει;

----------


## mitsman

Το μπροκολο αν θες να κρατησει παραπανω θα το βαλεις σε σκιερο μερος στο ψυγειο... με το παραμικρο φως χαλαει... μου το εχει πει μαναβης!

----------


## katerina1979

> Το μπροκολο αν θες να κρατησει παραπανω θα το βαλεις σε σκιερο μερος στο ψυγειο... με το παραμικρο φως χαλαει... μου το εχει πει μαναβης!


Όταν λες σκιερό, εννοείς μέσα σε σακούλα; Για καμιά βδομάδα ή λιγότερο;

----------


## vagelis76

Όλα τα πράσινα λαχανικά θα τα τύλιγεις σε χαρτί κουζίνας ή εφημερίδα ...μέσα σε ναύλον σακούλα συνήθως με την υγρασία που έχουν σαπίζουν. 
Δοκίμασε να κάνεις έτσι και τα φρούτα Κατερίνα (παρασκευή γεύματος).

----------


## katerina1979

> όλα τα πράσινα λαχανικά θα τα τύλιγεις σε χαρτί κουζίνας ή εφημερίδα ...μέσα σε ναύλον σακούλα συνήθως με την υγρασία που έχουν σαπίζουν.


Κανονικά ως γυναίκα θα έπρεπε να τα γνωρίζω αυτά!!! Αλλά βλέπω οι άντρες του φόρουμ είναι πιο νοικοκύρηδες!!! :Anim 59: 




> δοκίμασε να κάνεις έτσι και τα φρούτα κατερίνα (παρασκευή γεύματος).


Το είχα κάνει παλιότερα αλλά δεν είχε πιάσει. Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω μήπως και έχει αρχίσει και συνηθίζει τώρα πια.

----------


## zack27

μια χαρουλα τα πας παντως  μπραβο!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Πότε μην επαναπαύεσαι με τα παπαγαλάκια ....σήμερα τρώνε μαρούλι,αύριο μπορεί να μη θέλουν να το δουν.
Σήμερα συχαίνονται το μήλο και σε ένα μήνα,στο άσχετο...να κάνουν σα τρελά !!!!

----------

